# BBQ in Boulder, Colorado?



## Nick Prochilo (Oct 28, 2005)

So far Tommy it looks like you better pack a lunch!


----------



## DATsBBQ (Jan 11, 2006)

Next trip try KT's just off Broadway a few blocks east of the hospital.


----------



## DATsBBQ (Jan 11, 2006)

http://www.ktsbbq.com. They have two locations.


----------

